

Snowden and Poitras sued for making 'Citizenfour' doc on NSA leaks - finid
http://rt.com/usa/216787-citizenfour-lawsuit-kansas-edwards/

======
dreamweapon
Let's stop linking to RT as a primary source, please. They basically just crib
from other media outlets (and occasionally lather up what they crib with
biases and omissions). In any case, here's the Hollywood Reporter story they
apparently cribbed from (and which claims the story as an 'Exclusive', for
what it's worth):

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/citizenfour-
produce...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/citizenfour-producers-
sued-edward-snowden-759839)

~~~
davidgerard
+1. RT as a source is somewhere between terrible and frankly insane. Always,
always track down the original source.

